# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Hypnotism for Dream Recall

## sk8bordgeek

I saw an episode of mythbusters where they tested memory recall during hypnotism.  THey actually confirmed the myth that hypnotism helps with memory recall.  Could this be used to recall dreams?  I'll try it when I wake up.  That would be cool if it does work!  ::o:

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Good question... I actually emailed a local hypnotism group asking a few questions about exactly that. The buggers never mailed me back, very odd.. I would think that they'd be scraping for clients and jump on anything potentially money-making. I'm going to email them again, I see one of their vans every day when I'm dropping my daughter off at her care-givers. I'm always uber-tempted to just go & knock on the door.. "I'm here, hypnotize me dammit!" Ha!

----------


## Vex Kitten

It's probably possible but I don't trust anyone enough to let them hypnotise me. And wouldn't that be an overly expensive way to recall dreams?

----------


## Clairity

You could always record a tape of suggestions yourself (i.e., you are dreaming.. you will recognize that you are dreaming and become lucid, you will remember your dreams upon awakening, etc.). I guess this would fall under the term"self hypnosis". You could even record it with background music and, if your voice bothers you, you could have someone else record it for you.

.

----------


## TalkingHead

Yes, hypnotism just for reality checks might seem a bit superfluous (at least for most financial situations).  And that might still be the case for this next idea; but why not skip the middle step and just get hypnotized for having more lucid dreams?  

I don't know exactly what the hypnotism command would be:  "I will remain conscious during sleep?"  "I will recognize that I am dreaming whenever in a dream?"  

Does anyone have experience with hypnotism or at least self-hypnotism?  How much would a hypnotism session cost and how many sessions would probably be necessary for effectiveness?

----------


## iadr

> I saw an episode of mythbusters where they tested memory recall during hypnotism. THey actually confirmed the myth that hypnotism helps with memory recall. Could this be used to recall dreams? I'll try it when I wake up. That would be cool if it does work!



There's a book called *Instant Self-Hypnosis: How to Hypnotize Yourself With Your Eyes Open* by Forbes Robbins Blair that has several good scripts in it, one on increasing dream recall, one on lucid dreams, in addition to many others.

Using this book, a person just reads the Master Induction, then reads the script for what they want to work on.

No need to have someone else hypnotize you when you can hypnotize yourself. :smiley:

----------


## iadr

> You could always record a tape of suggestions yourself (i.e., you are dreaming.. you will recognize that you are dreaming and become lucid, you will remember your dreams upon awakening, etc.). I guess this would fall under the term"self hypnosis". You could even record it with background music and, if your voice bothers you, you could have someone else record it for you.
> .



Excellent idea Clarity. In fact that is sort of how I am using the Self Hypnosis book. I take the scripts out of the book and make a text file out of them paraphrasing them by changing all of the I's to you, and then load them into my Text To Speech program and let it create a wav file for me.

It requires quite a bit of typing, and some finagling of some of the words because sometimes the Text To Speech program is unable to pronounce the words correctly, but once I have the script ready, I can easily make changes to it and let the Text to Speech editor make a new mp3 file without my having to record the whole thing again myself.

----------


## Clairity

> Excellent idea Clarity.



Why thank you!  ::D:  

.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I gave self hypnosis a try back when I was 16. I never got to into it though thanks to my annoying sister I had to share a room with. I made the mistake of telling her I was experimenting with self hypnosis. After that if she came into the room and saw me relaxing on the bed she'd shout out... YOU ARE A CHICKEN! or some other rediculous command.
 ::rolleyes::  

I think self hypnosis is worth a try, that is if you have no annoying siblings to put up with.

----------


## Clairity

> she'd shout out... YOU ARE A CHICKEN! or some other rediculous command.



 ::laughtillhurts::  .. no, really.. what a *horrible* thing for her to do! {snicker}

.

----------


## TalkingHead

> You could always record a tape of suggestions yourself (i.e., you are dreaming.. you will recognize that you are dreaming and become lucid, you will remember your dreams upon awakening, etc.). I guess this would fall under the term"self hypnosis". You could even record it with background music and, if your voice bothers you, you could have someone else record it for you.
> 
> .



 
So when would you listen to the recording?

----------


## Clairity

> So when would you listen to the recording?



I always listen to such recordings as I lie in bed prior to falling asleep. If I happen to fall asleep.. that's ok.. I just assume that some part of it will reach my subconscious. (Others here may listen at different times tho.)

.

----------


## Man of Shred

I have a hypnotic script for perfect memory and recall. I could post an induction and emb some dream recall commands in there.

----------


## ThatBacon

There is a tutorial on how to hypnotize yourself into having lucid dreams in the Tutorial section. (HILD)

Since I'm just starting out, I changed the suggestion to help with dream recall as opposed to lucidity.

I'm not sure how it worked, I tried it for the first time last night, but since I've never tried hypnosis it was more of a practice run.

----------


## Man of Shred

I recorded the script i have for perfect memory and recall and put the dream recall commands in. would anyone be interested in it? I'm listening now and i'm getting tunnel vision.

----------


## ThatBacon

I would be interested in the script

----------


## Man of Shred

i put an mp3 of it on the last page of my nlp lucid dreaming induction. in induction techniques. last post of the last page.

----------

